# Meet Hercules!!!



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys!

I wanted to introduce myself, since it seems like my mom forgot. I've been on this forum with her for a while and all she ever does is post questions about my health, and the URI's I've had (whatever that means). What about the fun stuff? That's where I come in. My name is Sir Captain Hercules Buckwheat Pooperson, aka Herc. Mom told me I got the name Pooperson because when I came home that's all I did. She couldn't believe so much poop could come out of such a little hog. What I didn't tell her was that I was doing it on purpose! Haha, the jokes on her! :lol: Anyways, here's a little more about me:

I think I'm almost 5 months old, but since mom rescued me from a pet store we don't know for sure. The vet thinks I may be older since I'm so big, but she's the same person that tried to feed me raspberry flavored medicine, and then she called me fat! What does she know? My likes include mealworms, playing with my toilet paper tube, mealies, cuddling with daddy, and MEALIES!!! Did I mention I really like mealworms? Dislikes include my vet, baths (although I don't mind a good footbath, mom tells me it's like a spa day for me), and mornings. Here are some of my favorite pics of me, hope you all enjoy!

Oh, and thanks for being so helpful to my mom. I'm her first hedgie, so she doesn't know a whole lot, but she learns a lot from this forum, so thank you everyone![attachment=2:hdh16lb3]Hercules 7.28.10 (02).jpg[/attachment:hdh16lb3][attachment=1:hdh16lb3]IMG00409-20100811-2118.jpg[/attachment:hdh16lb3][attachment=0:hdh16lb3]IMG00466-20100817-2219.jpg[/attachment:hdh16lb3]


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a really cool name and adorable hedgie  Ty for sharing pictures with us.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of me![attachment=1:1y5t7j6p]Hercules 07.22.10.jpg[/attachment:1y5t7j6p][attachment=0:1y5t7j6p]Hercules 07.16.10 (2).jpg[/attachment:1y5t7j6p]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a sweet post! Nice to hear from you, little guy!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> That is a really cool name and adorable hedgie  Ty for sharing pictures with us.


Thank you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Her-cu-les! Her-cu-les!
You are so smart!! My little Cholla can't type yet! Don't leave your Mom any gifts on the keyboard, OK? You are beautiful & your parents really love you. Now, stop looking at hedgie pictures on the internet & get on your wheel. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> Her-cu-les! Her-cu-les!
> You are so smart!! My little Cholla can't type yet! Don't leave your Mom any gifts on the keyboard, OK? You are beautiful & your parents really love you. Now, stop looking at hedgie pictures on the internet & get on your wheel. :lol:


But I don't wanna wheel, I'm bo-red!

Besides, do you know how hard it was for me to type this with no opposable thumbs?

Can Zoey come out to play? She's pretty cute......


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Can Zoey come out to play? She's pretty cute......


Hercules, you cheeky monkey!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hercules! Hercules! Hercules!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

:lol: Okay, guys, I think we should all talk in our hedgie's voices now. I'd definitely enjoy being as clear about what I want as Pepper gets to be. :lol: And welcome little Herc!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love the second and third pictures! And the fifth picture, where he is peering up at you-so sweet. Now I want more pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------

